# Agriculture Working Holiday in Canada



## Kiwi in Alberta (Oct 15, 2012)

This is for anyone thinking of working in Canada on a working holiday visa,

I say do it. With my experience in agriculture (share milking on dairy farms in NZ) I found it easy to get a job here. However I would advise anyone to stay away from agriculture, as the labor laws with agriculture are not in the employee's favor that is for sure! By all means come a work the Canadian summer and do a North American grain harvest. As soon as you have satisfied you taste for that or whatever led you to Canada, get a job within the oil and gas industry.

Alberta has the strongest industry in Canada and is known to be where the money is. If you plan on staying in Canada longer than 12 months get your Alberta drivers license as soon as you can then get it. And your "class 1" which is truck and trailer. There is a shortage of truck drivers, and where there is money, goods need to be trucked in or out. The equipment needed to drill and service oil and gas wells need to be trucked, and the fleets of units (most costing over $1,000,000 per unit) are constantly moving.

seriously if you are wanting to make over $100,000 CAD per year get your class 1 and then apply to every oil and gas company, if you have a class 1 and are a hands on person you'll find it easy, if you can choose a company to work for, ask this question "Do you have LMO's for work permits" if they do this will mean you can stay on working after your working holiday visa has expired. (LMO: Labor Market Opinion).

There is another way to live & work in Canada without all this hassle of work permits if you’re adventurous

Anyone can stake a gold mining claim in the Yukon Territory which is a fee of $15 dollars, you can then work anywhere for anyone in Canada in an effort to support your gold mine. You do need to prove an honest attempt at finding gold, so pan a little dirt in the summer or hire a company to drill to find gold deposits, you may get lucky and find a rich vein, you may not. But mean while you can be making big money and work for anyone. Believe me if you talk to any immigrant here, who is waiting to get permanent residence status, that is a privilege you want to have.

I hope this helps, because I wish I knew this information before I came to Canada!


----------

